# mettere / fare le corna



## danalto

Salve, ragazzi! 
Voi che verbo usate, di preferenza?
*Mettere *o *Fare *le corna?


----------



## tie-break

Di preferenza "*Fare* le corna" , ma anche "mettere le corna" si sente dire spesso dalle mie parti.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze soltanto _fare _le corna.


----------



## Lello4ever

Dovrebbero essere uguali, ma direi sempre
"Lui ti ha messo le corna"


----------



## M_07

Credo "mettere" perche' farle significa un'altra cosa per me.
"Gli ho messo le corna". L'ho tradito.
"Gli ho fatto le corna" per me significa fargli uno scherzo o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Cristina.

Ahhh, esattamente come in spagnolo.
Dal Garzanti:
*fare le corna* v.intr. 1 compiere un gesto scaramantico o d’insulto, tendendo tesi l’indice e il mignolo della mano chiusa 
2 tradire il proprio partner: fare le corna alla moglie, al marito


Questa seconda accezione nel senso di tradire non esiste in spagnolo con il verbo 'fare' ma con il verbo 'mettere'.

Incornare:
3 (pop.) *mettere le corna*, tradire (la moglie, il marito)
Lo stesso  che in spagnolo.


----------



## valy822

Si usano entrambi quando si vuole indicare il tradimento.
Si usa _fare le corna_ anche quando si fa il gesto con le dita per scherzo.


----------



## sabrinita85

marzia07 said:


> "Gli ho messo le corna". L'ho tradito.
> "Gli ho fatto le corna" per me significa fargli uno scherzo o qualcosa del genere.


Anche io lo uso così.


----------



## WKLIZE

Io uso fare le corna


----------



## Argótide

A BO si sente più spesso "mettere..."


----------



## Angel.Aura

marzia07 said:


> Credo "mettere" perche' farle significa un'altra cosa per me.
> "Gli ho messo le corna". L'ho tradito.
> "Gli ho fatto le corna" per me significa fargli uno scherzo o qualcosa del genere.


Confermo.
Mettere le corna = tradire il proprio partner.
Fare le corna = fare un gestaccio con la mano chiusa a pugno e l'indice e il mignolo sollevati.


----------



## bubu7

_Mettere_ o _fare le corna_, nel significato di 'tradire il coniuge', sono sinonimi (secondo il GRADIT).


----------



## danalto

bubu7 said:


> _Mettere_ o _fare le corna_, nel significato di 'tradire il coniuge', sono sinonimi (secondo il GRADIT).


Infatti, è proprio da qui che è sorto il mio dubbio...che rimane, visto come avete risposto tutti! 
Grazie!


----------



## bubu7

danalto said:


> Infatti, è proprio da qui che è sorto il mio dubbio...che rimane, visto come avete risposto tutti!
> Grazie!


Però non ho capito qual è ancora il tuo dubbio...
Si può dire in entrambi i modi; usa quello che preferisci.


----------



## danalto

Sì, si può dire in entrambi i modi, però è stato fatto un distinguo dagli utenti: come spesso accade, insomma, nell'uso comune le regole vengono ignorate, o bypassate...o circumnavigate!


----------



## M_07

danalto said:


> Sì, si può dire in entrambi i modi, però è stato fatto un distinguo dagli utenti: come spesso accade, insomma, nell'uso comune le regole vengono ignorate, o bypassate...o circumnavigate!


E tu quale avresti scelto delle due?


----------



## danalto

*Mettere *le corna. Poi è sorto il dubbio...


----------



## DavìdV

Se uno è cornuto vuol dire che tiene le corna, infatti quando sbatte la testa si dice, ti sei rotto o sbattuto le corna.
Quindi vuol dire che qualcuno gliele ha *messe.*
*Direi più mettere.*


----------



## muppyclaire

Io non avrei dubbi su "fare le corna"...


----------



## muppyclaire

Continuo...
"mettere le corna"  mi suona più vecchio o lo collego soprattutto dialetto meridionale...


----------



## housecameron

DavìdV said:


> Se uno è cornuto vuol dire che *tiene le corna*, infatti quando sbatte la testa si dice, ti sei rotto o sbattuto le corna.
> Quindi vuol dire che qualcuno gliele ha *messe.*
> Direi più mettere*.*


 
 _"Tenere le corna", _molto spagnoleggiante.
Forse _portare_? (oltre a _essere cornuto)_
O magari _indossare ..._


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> _"Tenere le corna", _molto spagnoleggiante.


O molto napoletano!


----------

